# Today is tent day



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

If you haven't signed a contract, I'd advise canceling that job so fast it would make the poor little rich boy's head spin.


----------



## ddawg16 (Aug 15, 2011)

I would be on the phone right now.

That tent needs to stay on at least 2 days min. 3 Is better.


----------



## miamicuse (Nov 13, 2011)

Now the crew is here late at 2pm, speaking to the foreman and he said they will take it down tomorrow morning after 16 hours. Again they say "should be ok..."

Is it ok? I called the rep and waiting on a call back.


----------



## ddawg16 (Aug 15, 2011)

NOT ok.....goes against all standard practices....

Tell them if it comes down before 3 days, no one is getting paid.

Take pictures. Document.


----------



## ddawg16 (Aug 15, 2011)

Here are some links...

http://bestcarefumigation.com/faq.php

http://www.gctermite.com/faq.php

They all say 3 days (2 nights).


----------



## miamicuse (Nov 13, 2011)

I spoke to the rep who sold me the job, he said the three days is typically day 1 set up, day to expose to gas, day 3 is take down and air out. He said normally they will only need to have gas for 24 hours, but in this case if they do 16 hours, it still need 6 hours to air out, and during that time, the gas is still "working" so it's like 18 hours, and that's plenty of time for it to kill everything.

I am not too confident...but there is no way to make sure. I can't knock on the termites' doors and ask "are you all dead?" So I have no way to prove it worked or not worked.


----------

